# USA Taxes question



## delmlund (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm a USA citizen who moved to Australia on April 1st 2016. 

I had been working in America up until just a couple weeks before I left. 

So filing American taxes is odd. I have the W-2 from USA employer that's easy. 

However I've been working in Australia since May 2016. 

So from what I see I can't qualify for the foreign income exemption since I haven't been in AUS for 330 days or a tax year.

So my question is what is best way to file taxes? Is there a way to input AUS wages and not have them deduct from my USA tax money i'll get back? 

If I don't include AUS wage in taxes I'd get back, but if I input my AUS wage eared from may->December, I would have to pay like $500usd since I can't see a way to let USA know I paid AUS taxes as well. 



Anyone have just any tax help? 

Thanks in advance, 
Dave


----------

